# Anyone use Curley's Seasoning?



## bigfish98 (Nov 15, 2012)

I was directed to Curley's Sausage Kitchen online by a friend.  He highly recommended them.  Has anyone else used their seasoning?  I was thinking of getting the venison bacon and the summer sausage seasoning.  Any thoughts?

Bigfish


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 15, 2012)

bigfish98 said:


> I was directed to Curley's Sausage Kitchen online by a friend.  He highly recommended them.  Has anyone else used their seasoning?  I was thinking of getting the venison bacon and the summer sausage seasoning.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Bigfish


Yes i have used his seasoning. Pretty decent


----------



## mamachay (Nov 16, 2012)

I made 75 pounds of his venison bacon this spring....it's all gone. Great product, and super customer service. I just ordered their summer sausage mix (usually I use Leggs with some extra stuff) so I cannot comment on that., Also, the Codys snack stick mix makes good meat sticks (only did 25# of those, but am out now as well).


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Venison Bacon is great and we have made 100's of lbs of it over the years.  Haven't tried the summer sausage though.  The Hot Dog, Ring Bologna, Cotto Salami, Andouille, Southern Style, and Porketta are all liked by our friends and family.


----------



## rexlan (Nov 17, 2012)

Tatonka3A2 said:


> The Venison Bacon is great and we have made 100's of lbs of it over the years.  Haven't tried the summer sausage though.  The Hot Dog, Ring Bologna, Cotto Salami, Andouille, Southern Style, and Porketta are all liked by our friends and family.


I bought some of the venison bacon mix .... how do you make yours - shape, stuff, etc?


----------



## skhunter (Nov 19, 2012)

When I make it I mix it as per instructions then I get some tin foil cake pans 1 inch deep. Line the pans with wax paper an press the meat level in the pans with your hands. Put in the fridge over night. In the morning tip the pans upside down on a small mesh rack. I use cake cooling racks. Put in the smoker and smoke. When internal temp is 155 you are done. Let cool in fridge overnight. Slice and package in the morning.


----------



## gator (Nov 19, 2012)

Curleys does a great job, has a good varity. The ground and formed bacon is GREAT! Highly recomend it.


----------



## rexlan (Nov 20, 2012)

skhunter said:


> When I make it I mix it as per instructions then I get some tin foil cake pans 1 inch deep. Line the pans with wax paper an press the meat level in the pans with your hands. Put in the fridge over night. In the morning tip the pans upside down on a small mesh rack. I use cake cooling racks. Put in the smoker and smoke. When internal temp is 155 you are done. Let cool in fridge overnight. Slice and package in the morning.


Thanks ... will try that.


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 20, 2012)

You know, there are times that I wish I hadn't had my gastric bypass surgery a month ago.  Making 25 pounds of sausage before that was no big deal.  Now it lasts forever!  I think I will just have to send sausage for christmas presents this year!!  On the bright side, I am down 50 pounds from what i was when I decided to have surgery so I think it is for the best!

Bigfish


----------



## doug schollie (Jun 16, 2014)

I have tried both seasonings (and many others). All of Curley's seasonings are excellent. When making the bacon, use the same amount of pork to Venison. When you order seasonings from Curley, you will get the recipe to make the product.


----------

